

Building An Internet Connection Through The Arctic - adamcarson
http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/how-one-company-is-building-an-internet-connection-through-t

======
beloch
This is a ballsy venture. The northwest passage is notoriously unpredictable
and Canada does not have the heavy ice breakers needed to rescue a cable-
laying ship unfortunate enough to become ice-bound. If the worst happens, the
operators will have to abandon ship and evacuate by air.

Still, their chances are a lot better than they would be if they tried to
build cable across land in Canada at present. Environmentalists are so whipped
up into a frenzy about pipelines that any kind of infrastructure project that
crosses multiple provincial borders is doomed to languish in bureaucracy for
decades. The rapid approval of this project truly is a sign of how hard-up
Nunavut is for affordable bandwidth!

On a more humorous note, how hilarious would be it if HFT traders had to move
to the artic to position themselves in between London and Toyko? Freeze
suckers!

------
knowtheory
It is super cool that Nunuavut will end up with better internet access because
of this.

 _Says Cunningham, “It is made possible by climate change.”_

Would love for climate change deniers to attempt an alternative explanation.
Gentlemen, start your contortions.

~~~
QuantumChaos
I believe in climate change because I trust the experts who have done analyses
of global temperature (and to a lesser extent, climate models).

Individual events like this could be cherry picked, so I don't know if they
are good evidence or not. If I wasn't convinced by the science I described
above, I don't think I would be convinced by this, unless it was accompanied
by a similarly rigorous statistical analysis.

~~~
knowtheory
Right, but certain individual events are signifiers for larger systemic
changes. If one needs reliable summer access through the arctic for this to
work, relying on a fluke _isn 't_ going to work.

The problem with climate change is that there is plenty of rigorous
statistical analysis... and yet ppl deny the analyses, deny the evidence
collection, deny that there is any evidence. I'd like to think this is a
different game now that business are making decisions predicated on it.

------
milliams
Who thought it was a good idea to use dark blue as the colour for land in the
map at the top of the article?

